# cpt 92019 in ASC's



## vmounce (Nov 29, 2009)

I need to know if cpt 92019 is payable in ASC?
We had a doc do Ophthalmological exam and evaluation under anesthesia.

I appreciate the info. 

Vickie


----------



## elenax (Nov 30, 2009)

no...I don't beleive is a payable ASC code


----------

